# renseigner un titre



## Mmart

Lo siento, este hilo no lo he creado yo y está totalmente fuera de contexto.

Quiero saber si se utiliza 'renseigner' o 'informer' para hablar de meter información en aplicaciones informáticas.

Gracias.


----------



## Millantu

ingresar datos de las facturas?


----------



## Nys

Hola,

Yo diría "_*renseigner* une facture_".

Esperando haber ayudado.


----------



## Mmart

Muchas gracias Nys, me quedo entonces con mi primera opción: "Problèmes en renseignant..." (en este caso no importaba si eran facturas o cualquier otro dato).


----------



## FLorencee

Hola



> *Lo siento, este hilo no lo he creado yo y está totalmente fuera de contexto.
> Quiero saber si se utiliza 'renseigner' o 'informer' para hablar de meter información en aplicaciones informáticas.
> Gracias.*



Yo diria "insérer" hablando de meter informacion en el campo informàtico. 
 ej: *insérer* un *programme* de calcul, insérer un filigramme, etc. 

Saludos

FLorence


----------



## Mmart

Hola FLorencee,

El problema es que en informática no es lo mismo *informar* que *insertar* y necesito reflejar esta diferencia.

Informar: poner un valor en un campo que estaba vacío (por ejemplo, rellenar los valores de nombre y apellidos para un nuevo usuario).

Insertar: añadir un nuevo registro de valores (por ejemplo, añadir un segundo domicilio a los datos de un usuario ya existente).


----------



## Nys

En los sitios internet franceses cuando hay que rellenar, se suele leer "*renseignez les champs obligatoires*" (aquí forma del imperativo) lo que vendría a confirmar la opción de "renseigner".

Mmart, en cuanto a "problemas al informar..." me parece mejor decir "problèmes *lors du renseignement de *...".

Un saludo.


----------



## Mmart

Muchas gracias, Nys, seguiré tu consejo. A veces me salen estructuras un poco largas, pero si normalmente lo has visto así me fío de tu criterio.

Para que te hagas una idea:

_Problemas al informar en el fichero control de batches el estado de recepción (fichero B2).
_
_Problèmes lors du renseignement dans le fichier contrôle de batches l'éstat de reception (fichier B2).
_


----------



## lema

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos,

me encuentro en mi traducción lo siguiente:

*renseignez le formulaire destiné aux coordonnées*

yo tenía entendido que *"se renseigner"* era *informarse* o *"renseigner"* *informar*, pero en esta frase no lo entiendo. he investigado en internet y aparece en formularios (del tipo *renseignez le champ "..."*), y deduzco q puede ser *rellenar*, aunque no estoy muy segura.

me podríais ayudar en el contexto de mi frase?

gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola:
en este sentido, significa "rellenar"
en realidad, quiere decir "donner les renseignements nécessaires"


----------



## lema

josepbadalona said:


> Hola:
> en este sentido, significa "rellenar"
> en realidad, quiere decir "donner les renseignements nécessaires"


 

pues muchisimas gracias!!!


----------



## coocker

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
modifier le montant paiement en le *renseignant* du montant de l'encaissement.

modificar el impote de pago del importe del cobro
gracias por ayudarme


----------



## lpfr

Significa rellenar el espacio en blanco o el cuadro con el monto adecuado. "Renseigner"="donner le renseignement"= dar la indicación necesaria.


----------



## Domtom

_modificar el importe de pago dando cuenta del importe del cobro._

Cuidado, leed mi siguiente post de las 04.36 horas.
-


----------



## marcelanda

modificar el importe de pago que da cuenta del importe del cobro


----------



## soy-yo

"modificar el importe de pago que da cuenta del importe del cobro"

le sens me parait bien changé par rapport à la phrase originale. Il n'y a plus de notion "d'apporter l'information" como decía Ipfr

Je me trompe peut-être


----------



## Domtom

coocker said:


> modifier le montant paiement en le *renseignant* du montant de l'encaissement.


 


Domtom said:


> _modificar el importe de pago dando cuenta del importe del cobro._


 
De esta propuesta mía que cito aquí ya no estoy seguro.

Ahora me parece que es mejor:

_modificar el importe de pago haciendo que éste refleje claramente el importe del_ (o quizá mejor _de_) _cobro._

De todas formas estoy un poco liado, porque me parece, pero quizá esté equivocado, que en la frase de partida hay algo que no es lógico. Tal como está hecha, se diría que está diciendo "modificar el importe de pago dándole cuenta/informándole (al importe de pago) del importe de cobro", lo cual es un absurdo, porque puedes informar a las personas, no a las cosas.

Me gustaría que los nativos me aclarasen esa duda; mi más sincero agradecimiento vaya por delante.


----------



## lpfr

Sí, Domtom, la frase no es muy buena. Me falta un artículo entre montant y paiement. Ademas, si trato de darle sentido a lo que está escrito, me parece que lo que hay que hacer es remplazar el monto "pago" por lo que realmente se ha recibido. Creo que hay maneras de redactar eso de una manera más clara


----------



## zayna269

Pour traduire cette pharse 
*renseigner un titre*
pour un formulaire informatique  le mieux c'est
Usted no ha rellenado el titulo
Usted no informó el titulo.
merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Et que signifie "renseigner un titre?"

Je suppose que tu cherches: "*asignar un título*" - voir ici des exemples : http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aes%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGIT_es&q=%22asignar+un+t%C3%ADtulo%22&lr=


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Je n'y connais pas grand chose en informatique mais les exemples trouvés pour _renseigner un titre_ et _asignar título_ ne sont pas équivalents. 
Je pense en effet qu'il s'agit de :
- rellenar el formulario / campo del título

À confirmer.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

> Et que signifie "renseigner un titre?"


"renseigner" est un terme du jargon moderne pour dire "écrire quelque chose à l'endroit indiqué" ou "fournir les renseignements demandés"

On peut "renseigner un formulaire" (toutes les cases) ou "renseigner une case" dudit formulaire ("rellenar un campo" proposé par Martine). j'imagine que "renseigner un titre" est un raccourci pour "remplir la case concernant le titre". 
Mais ce n'est pas correct en français !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En espagnol, bien que *rellenar* soit tout à fait acceptable, on préfère dire *cumplimentar* *un impreso, un campo, etc.*


----------



## Posadilla

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a tod@s

Esta es mi duda: quisiera saber el equivalente en español de "renseigner", tratándose de completar un formulario, por ejemplo.
La frase es "Estos criterios sont renseignés par saisie manuelle...." Se trata de introducir indicaciones en las casillas, que pueden ser Comentarios, Nombre, Ciudad, Teléfono... etc
Por supuesto no sería "informar" (aunque ésta sea la traducción) ¿Podría ser "completar", "cumplimentar", "rellenar"?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda

Posadilla


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour posadilla:

De quel pays est ton document ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Posadilla

El documento es francés (traducción francés-español)

Cdt


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como puedes ver ya se había planteado la pregunta anteriormente, lee las respuestas desde el principio.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

